# Halloween costume ideas



## Philpug (Sep 27, 2009)

What is going to be the best costume idea of the year? Bad taste is acceptable.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 27, 2009)

Adult or Child, or somewhere in between?


----------



## Philpug (Sep 27, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Adult or Child, or somewhere in between?


If I have to answer in the form of a question.... Who is Michael Jackson? :evil:


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 27, 2009)

It could be scary.  Hope I don't get left HOME ALONE!


----------



## Philpug (Sep 28, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> It could be scary.  Hope I don't get left HOME ALONE!



You are safe, you are not a 10 year old boy.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 28, 2009)

Maybe I need to dress up like Dolly Pardon to be safe.
Now.......where's that tissue box?


----------



## St. Bear (Sep 28, 2009)

I've been saying this for a number of years, but the best costume would be dressing up in a Superman costume, and having someone push you around in a wheelchair.

I wanted to do this in college, but my girlfriend (now wife), wouldn't go along with it.


----------



## Vortex (Sep 28, 2009)

I went as a prisoner the last two years.  Making turns in a costume is fun.  Not sure if I will be able to ski  on the 31st this year.  They have to be open and I have to blow off some family stuff to do it.  Gut feeling is I'll be on the hill.  I will be out Friday and Sunday if they are open.


----------



## billski (Sep 28, 2009)

MJ is much scarier than Dolly.  Then again, you open up the chances of getting beat up in an MJ costume...


----------



## Marc (Sep 28, 2009)

Nudist.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 28, 2009)

an idea for the kids out there:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 28, 2009)

Marc said:


> Nudist.



Now that is scary!


----------



## mattchuck2 (Sep 28, 2009)

Hmmm . . . Let's See:

For Couples:
Jon and Kate (Plus 8 dolls)
Elliott Spitzer and that hot hooker chick
Marc Sanford, and that semi hot Argentinian chick
Michael Vick and a Pit Bull

For Singles:
*Dead People:* (in varying degrees of taste): Micheal Jackson, Ed McMahon, Farrah Fawcett, Billy Mays (Good One!), Shane McConkey, Ricardo Montalbaun, Natasha Richardson (watch out), Bea Arthur, Dom DeLuise, and the Taco Bell dog

*Other people in the news:* Obama, ACORN, Glenn Beck, Sully (airline pilot), Khadafi, Town Hall Protester (complete with teabag), some Mad Men character, an emo Vampire, fat Jessica Simpson, skinny Britney Spears, Fat/Skinny/Fat Oprah, Some character from Inglourious Basterds, the Sham-Wow Guy ("you're gonna love my nuts"), some internet thing that I haven't seen yet, Bank CEO, some kind of recession based costume, some kind of Alien Robot thing from District 9/Transformers/etc., some Lonely Island thing, and of course: David Hasselhoff


----------



## Philpug (Sep 28, 2009)

Marc said:


> Nudist.



If you wear a pair of rollerskates you can go as a pull toy.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 28, 2009)

Vince the ShamWow/SlapChop guy. That would be sweet.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 28, 2009)

philpug said:


> if you wear a pair of rollerskates you can go as a pull toy.


roflmao!


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 28, 2009)

Looks like someone found the right costume, eh?
http://forums.alpinezone.com/63961-non-skiing-spouses-dti-4.html


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 28, 2009)

We're going to a party as Ozzy Osbourne ang Sharon. Got my long black wig and black nail polish and guido chains and black outfit all set


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 28, 2009)

Useless without pics WD!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 28, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Useless without pics WD!!



in due time trekie -- in due due time     --  SHAROOOOON where da F is our camera   he he


----------



## Philpug (Sep 28, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> We're going to a party as Ozzy Osbourne ang Sharon. Got my long black wig and black nail polish and guido chains and black outfit all set



oouuuu ahhhh gooong aahh ahh-eee annnnn shhhaa-ooon?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 28, 2009)

My wife found a bacon costume the other day, seems like that would be a pretty popular one around here...


----------



## ccskier (Sep 28, 2009)

This one is hilarious.

http://bayd.info/dwn/domatus_pic/data/dirty-priest-costume.jpg


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 28, 2009)

Bad taste and tastes good. Steezy.:beer:


----------



## severine (Sep 29, 2009)

How about a troll?


----------



## Paul (Sep 29, 2009)

Wear scrubs and/or a lab coat. Smear with chocolate, corn kernels, etc...

Instant Proctologist.


----------



## mondeo (Sep 29, 2009)

I've thought about Darth Vader or a Jedi . A bit nerdy, but using lightsabers as poles might actually make it work. But probably not.

This one might be good:






If not skiing, I might do the Count. Ah ha ha.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 29, 2009)

mondeo said:


> This one might be good:



Always liked that, but never seen it available, and don't think I could make it.


----------



## Philpug (Sep 30, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Always liked that, but never seen it available, and don't think I could make it.



You can start with this one


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 30, 2009)

Philpug said:


> You can start with this one



LMAO reminds me of the state motto of Wyoming ---"Come to Wyoming Where Men are Men and Sheep are Nervous"


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 19, 2009)

Here you go Warp Daddy


----------



## SkiDork (Oct 19, 2009)

Best one I ever saw on the hill was a snowcat.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 19, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Here you go Warp Daddy



Capital idea Trekie !!!! cept Heffie has the viagra ring thing


----------



## severine (Oct 23, 2009)

Balloon Boy?
http://www.microflight.com/Balloon-Boy-Halloween-Costume-Kit


----------



## drjeff (Oct 26, 2009)

My head is spinning with ideas right now! After seeing a segment on the travel channel about halloween places, I hit up one of the stores they mentioned, The Halloween Outlet in Worcester, MA - all I can say is WOW! Gotta make a return trip later this week to make a final selection - this place is HUGE and has anything halloWeen related you can imagine! Gotta convince my wife now that she needs to be the "naughty st. Pauli girl!"


----------



## jaywbigred (Oct 27, 2009)

drjeff said:


> My head is spinning with ideas right now! After seeing a segment on the travel channel about halloween places, I hit up one of the stores they mentioned, The Halloween Outlet in Worcester, MA - all I can say is WOW! Gotta make a return trip later this week to make a final selection - this place is HUGE and has anything halloWeen related you can imagine! Gotta convince my wife now that she needs to be the "naughty st. Pauli girl!"



Love the naughty St. Paulie girl costume.

I have this link saved in my bookmarks in a folder entitled "Things I want" (so it sits next to the link for the Skier's Edge, and the golf GPS handheld I want):

http://www.sharkspage.com/jpgs2/oktoberfest.jpg


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 27, 2009)

jaywbigred said:


> Love the naughty St. Paulie girl costume.
> 
> I have this link saved in my bookmarks in a folder entitled "Things I want" (so it sits next to the link for the Skier's Edge, and the golf GPS handheld I want):
> 
> http://www.sharkspage.com/jpgs2/oktoberfest.jpg



I want the blonde! Although she would most likely out drink me.


----------



## Greg (Oct 27, 2009)

I pulled off a bad ass 80's era Axl Rose last weekend... My wife was Slash! :lol:


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 28, 2009)

Sven and Gretchen Skiquattro last year......


----------



## drjeff (Oct 28, 2009)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> Sven and Gretchen Skiquattro last year......



That great bavarian waitress costume Mrs Skiquattro is sporting has about twice as much fabric as the "naughty st pauli girl costume" I was thinking about getting for my wife!  Something tells me that if I get it for her, she's likely NOT wearing it to the Halloween Party we're going to Saturday night   Maybe AFTER we get home from the party though


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 28, 2009)

we'll be sporting those costumes again Friday night to another party, always makes for good conversation....the costume isnt just for h'ween


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 28, 2009)

mattchuck2 said:


> Hmmm . . . Let's See:
> 
> For Couples:
> Jon and Kate (Plus 8 dolls)
> ...




I have been growing out a beard for the Billy Mays costume but it won't be ready in time for the weekend.  Gonna have to work on it a bit.  I have the khaki pants and blue button up.  Need to make an oxiclean iron on.  Apparently the Mays family is condoning dressing up as Billy for Halloween.  And here I thought I was going to burn in hell.


----------



## severine (Oct 28, 2009)

BackLoafRiver said:


> I have been growing out a beard for the Billy Mays costume but it won't be ready in time for the weekend.  Gonna have to work on it a bit.  I have the khaki pants and blue button up.  Need to make an oxiclean iron on.  Apparently the Mays family is condoning dressing up as Billy for Halloween.  And here I thought I was going to burn in hell.


Then all you need is a Vince with a ShamWow! and you'll be all set!


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 28, 2009)

My dog is going to get neutered so I was thinking of dressing like a TV and taking him as a satellite dish.


----------



## severine (Oct 28, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> My dog is going to get neutered so I was thinking of dressing like a TV and taking him as a satellite dish.


:lol: That's PERFECT!

I have a lobster costume for my dog...maybe I should dress as a chef?

I'm supposed to dress up on Sunday for a party and I have no idea what I'll be. I keep joking that I'm going as a college student.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm going to be Eric Carman. I just have to add some supports to the costume I bought.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 1, 2009)

severine said:


> :lol: That's PERFECT!
> 
> I have a lobster costume for my dog...maybe I should dress as a chef?
> 
> I'm supposed to dress up on Sunday for a party and I have no idea what I'll be. I keep joking that I'm going as a college student.


Chef's hats are cheap!  go for it!


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 1, 2009)

I had a great time Trick or Treating with my younger kids, even with the intermittent rain. The little burgh of Branchville, NJ, does Halloween right. Typically at 6PM the town holds a parade in the center of town for the kids to show off their costumes and kids judged to have good costumes get a one-dollar coin (I still want to call them "silver dollars", even though there's no appreciable silver in them any more) and everyone is treated to free hot dogs and cider.

Anyway, last night the event was moved a few blocks to the firehouse so the parade could be held indoors. After a while, I start to hear a bit of a ruckus by the firehouse door. Standing by the door is someone-big kid? adult?-dressed in a Ku Klux Klan outfit with "White Power" written on the back of the outfit.

Now, I'm all about free speech and one's right to express what they believe, but I feel that this joker was expressing something extremely distasteful and hurtful. I felt it was especially idiotic to be displaying this get-up at an event aimed to entertain young kids. Maybe the nimrod just thought he was being funny and thought he'd get off on astounding people.

It scares me that people either think the way this clown does or just don't think at all.


----------



## billski (Nov 1, 2009)

neighbor had a life-sized Obama cardboard cutout in the doorway. Woulda' fooled me, but the place wasn't surrounded by gleaming-black mega-SUVs and well-dressed somber-faced men with hearing-aids....


----------



## Philpug (Nov 1, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> My dog is going to get neutered so I was thinking of dressing like a TV and taking him as a satellite dish.




Ahh, the cone of shame.


----------

